# Winter question



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

How do chickens take dust baths in the winter?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

lititzchic said:


> How do chickens take dust baths in the winter?


Mine do it in the coop...I have a soil floor with deep litter so they just dig down to the bottom and go to town on it.

Most folks place a tub or kiddie pool or even a cardboard box filled with dusting materials in a place where it stays dry.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks. This will be my first winter with my chickens


----------

